# Game of Thrones characters in D&D?



## TrippyHippy (Aug 11, 2014)

Seeing the statted out Sandor Clegane (The Hound) was interesting, as it encounters one issue I have with D&D as a game: how it handles actual fantasy scenarios and characters found in literature, TV and the movies. 

The Hound is very obviously a Fighter, but some of the other prominent characters may be more difficult to define in the Class system used by D&D. How would people handle, as Classes (with backgrounds possibly), the following?: 

Tyrion Lannister (The Imp)
Arya Stark
Daenerys Targaryen
Stannis Baratheon
Jon Snow
Margaery Tyrell
Bran Stark
Prince Oberyn (The Red Viper)
Sansor Stark
Peter Baelish (Littlefinger)
Khal Drogo


----------



## Pickles JG (Aug 11, 2014)

TrippyHippy said:


> Seeing the statted out Sandor Clegane (The Hound) was interesting, as it encounters one issue I have with D&D as a game: how it handles actual fantasy scenarios and characters found in literature, TV and the movies.
> 
> The Hound is very obviously a Fighter, but some of the other prominent characters may be more difficult to define in the Class system used by D&D. How would people handle, as Classes (with backgrounds possibly), the following?:




I think  a lot of AGoT characters are too realistic to be made into D&D characters - their power comes form their position influence & strength of character most of the time & it's hard to ascribe levels to them to describe their power as levels are such an artificial construct. That said:-

Tyrion Lannister (The Imp):- none magical Bard/warlord
Arya Stark - Rogue (assassin) Easy
Daenerys Targaryen:- Dunno. Leader Pet class with pets of escalating power (she & Arya work well as D&D characters as they start out as normal guys)
Stannis Baratheon:- Paladin
Jon Snow:- Ranger (duh!)
Margaery Tyrell:- Like Baelish she is manipulative with no overt D&D style power - non magical enchanter?
Bran Stark:- Druid with a subclass for possession rather than shapechanging
Prince Oberyn (The Red Viper):- Fighter with high CHA & a Martell poison user subclass.
Sansor Star: Sansa is full on NPC
Peter Baelish (Littlefinger):- rogue/warlord?
Khal Drogo:- Fighter


----------



## TrippyHippy (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, this is exercise into ascertaining the flexibility of 5e D&D primarily (sorry should have said that) to handle these things. So, no ‘NPC’ only and no ‘Warlord’ Classes will do.

For me, a lot of the non-magical, non-warrior characters would have to be covered by the Rogue Class - albeit specialised more for court intrigue. Littlefinger and Varys definitely are Rogues of a kind, and probably so is Tyrion….just not ‘thieves’ - and most likely with Noble backgrounds. 

I could see an argument for inspiration based characters being based somehow on Bards or Paladins, but again shifted to emphasise non-combatant options and skills. So Margaery Tyrrel, for example, could be a sort of Bard (she does go out of her way to inspire the common folk, and can spin a good yarn at least), and her brother could be a Paladin. I picture Deanerys as being like a Dragon blooded Sorcerer with latent powers. 

Bran is clearly edging towards being a sort of Druid, and Arya a Rogue (Assassin). Jon Snow is basically a Ranger too, and Oberyn was obviously a Dex based fighter with skills in poison. I could see Stannis as a Paladin, although more likely just a Fighter (he’s too dour). Brienne of Tarth would be a better example of Paladin and Kharl Drogo is a Barbarian, surely? The hardest is most likely to be Sansa Stark, though again, I might look at Bard with regards to her ‘pretty’ nature and demeanour in court.

Any more to add? Or disagree with?


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2014)

You could create DnD characters based of the Game Of Thrones characters. 

But you can't really recreate the Game of Thrones world using DnD. In GoT magic is extraordinary and exceptional. In DnD its common. GoT may be a fantasy medieval setting. But its not DnD.

thotd


----------



## Pickles JG (Aug 11, 2014)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, this is exercise into ascertaining the flexibility of 5e D&D primarily (sorry should have said that) to handle these things. So, no ‘NPC’ only and no ‘Warlord’ Classes will do.




Yeah or tagged it 5e not all D&D. 




TrippyHippy said:


> I could see Stannis as a Paladin, although more likely just a Fighter (he’s too dour). Brienne of Tarth would be a better example of Paladin and Kharl Drogo is a Barbarian, surely? The hardest is most likely to be Sansa Stark, though again, I might look at Bard with regards to her ‘pretty’ nature and demeanour in court.
> Any more to add? Or disagree with?




Paladins are usually dour aren't they? Stannis is a holy warrior so I was thinkin of that kind of paladin rather than the new fangled oath ones. Brienne is a good fit for that kind. 
Khal Drogo does not to my knowledge rage which is characteristic of the D&D barbarian (Based on Berserkers/Warp Spasming Irish heroes or Animal totem warriors NOT horse nomads who also have beards.) Khal could be a ranger.

Bards are supremely magical in 5e so hardly fit in AGoT. 
Sansa does nothing PC worthy though (so far)

As usual D&D is terrible at representing any fictional world except its own.


----------



## Evenglare (Aug 11, 2014)

I assume backgrounds would take precedent more than anything, most would be Fighters, Bards, Barbarians, Rangers, Monks, Paladins and Rogues. I suspect Dany would be a beastmaster ranger myself with a noble background. This is one of those cases where roleplaying would be MUCH more emphasized in the game than a normal game. Very low magic.


----------

